# My local spice shop



## jjwdiver (Feb 10, 2011)

No, it's not MINE...just thought I'd post a link to the local spice shop I found here on the Island. Bit touristy, but man they sure have some tasty spice packages!   So many good things but I have no idea on where to begin to start using some of it or what to buy.  Wondering if anyone would have some suggestions, recipes or ideas on how to use some of the items that are on the link.  

http://www.stjohnspice.com/spices.html

If you have suggestions, I'd love to try some of them out and let ya know the end results.  I need to see if they offer a "locals" discount!

John

plus they have a pretty nice live web cam of the ferry dock right outside their shop.http://www.stjohnspice.com/spicecam/


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice site!!

I got the gimmies for several things.

The garlic infused peppercorns...

I cannot refuse booty rub...

*Mathayom’s**Java Booty Rub NEW!*-

From Mathayom Private Chefs - St. John Catering.

Adds a rich smoky flavor to any dish.Made with ground coffee, cocoa powder, smoked salt, ancho chili and other spices. Try it, it’s great! $8.00. 

Thanks!!

 Have a great day!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 11, 2011)

Now that looks like some good spice combos there. I wouldn't mind having some of them myself.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2011)

Man you should just start buying & trying. I'm sure your gonna find something really good in there.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 11, 2011)

Buy and try-guess that's good advice. Got to start somewhere!


----------



## ol' smokey (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice site. I bookmarked it myself for maybe a different rub for a pork butt.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll let everyone know if they give a discount for us locals. Post office flat rates are the same price to/from here!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 28, 2011)

Picked up a couple of the rubs and thought I'd give them a whirl:







A little Voodoo on the chicken..., some Java Booty on the pork chops







Tossed them on the grill - no smoke session this time!













Didn't eat any of the chicken, but that's coming up for dinner tomorrow!  However, it smelled fantastic!  We did try (actually gnawed on the bones) the pork chops. Gotta say the smell was amazing, the taste - out of this world!  Here are the ingredients of the 2 rubs:

Black Voodou Grilling Spice includes paprika, white pepper, cayenne pepper, black pepper, oregeno, thyme, garlic & onion

Captain Mat's Java Booty Rub has ground french roast coffee, smoked salt, cocoa powder, light brown sugar, chili powder, semolina flour, paprika, white pepper, cayenne pepper & cinnamon.

at $8.00 for the small package the booty rub was too much money but also off the charts in taste - glad I got it.


----------

